# calling all diabetics.....



## strollingbones (Sep 23, 2013)

hey .....i am new to this and all.....there seems to be a lot of info...some good some bad....i go to a message board for diabetics but they seem to lack any sense of humor about things...so i was hoping if there are a few of us here we could discuss this damned disease....


genetics loads the gun....lifestyle pulls the trigger......someone smarter than me said


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 23, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> hey .....i am new to this and all.....there seems to be a lot of info...some good some bad....i go to a message board for diabetics but they seem to lack any sense of humor about things...so i was hoping if there are a few of us here we could discuss this damned disease....
> 
> 
> genetics loads the gun....lifestyle pulls the trigger......someone smarter than me said



im listening.....type 2 here.....runs in the family.....


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 24, 2013)

well how are you doing?  with it all?  i am on metformin....

500 mg 2x a day...makes me fart like there is no tomorrow....lol....it is so embarrassing....

do you do the low carb?  i have been doing that....i am a skeleton with a gut...nice look

and of course the latest news is....

bayer may stop producing the a1c now test.....which i like cause its cheaper than the lab and gives results in 5 mintues

my last a1c was 5.1....and my readings are pretty good but this damn thing can explode on ya...so fast and sometimes no matter what ya do


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 24, 2013)

and i just find it hard to believe that we are the only 2 on this entire board

t1's are welcome too....we sound like fucking aliens....t1's and t2's


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 24, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> well how are you doing?  with it all?  i am on metformin....
> 
> 500 mg 2x a day...makes me fart like there is no tomorrow....lol....it is so embarrassing....
> 
> ...


*well how are you doing?  with it all? *
im doing ok.....been about 5 years now....

* i am on metformin....500 mg 2x a day...makes me fart like there is no tomorrow....lol....it is so embarrassing....
*

im on 1000 mg 2x a day.....no side effects.....

*do you do the low carb?*

when i was first diagnosed yes.....lost 20 pounds.....since then yes i try to do low fat,and eat less with very few sweets......lots of vegetation.....
*

my last a1c was 5.1....and my readings are pretty good but this damn thing can explode on ya...so fast and sometimes no matter what ya do*

thats true.....mine is usually 5-6.....i go for blood work every 6 months.....urine test once a year....


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 24, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> hey .....i am new to this and all.....there seems to be a lot of info...some good some bad....i go to a message board for diabetics but they seem to lack any sense of humor about things...so i was hoping if there are a few of us here we could discuss this damned disease....
> 
> 
> genetics loads the gun....lifestyle pulls the trigger......someone smarter than me said



My whole family is loaded with Type 2 and heart disease and all are overweight. Four sibs, two died of heart disease and the two remaining are both Type 2. I am fanatical about my diet and exercise but I wasn't always. In my misspent youth, I thought I could live on coffee and cigarettes.  I just had my 67th birthday and so far, I've dodged both bullets - heart disease and diabetes. And, I'm not fat.

From everything I've read, you don't have to eat a low carb diet. I have a friend who has been Type 1 since childhood and adheres to a much more strictly vegan diet than  do. I'm sure you've already looked at various links but here are three that you might find interesting. 

Vegetarian diet: Can it help me control my diabetes? - MayoClinic.com
PCRM | The Vegan Diet How-To Guide for Diabetes
Meal Planning for Vegetarian Diets - American Diabetes Association®

Good Luck. 
.


----------



## Camp (Sep 24, 2013)

Lean meat and green salads. Learn to live on it. Only times to eat carbs like bread and pasta is when your levels are low for multiple days. You can cheat a little every few days but have to be careful about spiking your level. Test a few hours after each time you "cheat". If you go over 160 you know you cheated to much. Find a level where you can cheat, watch your level go up to about 160, but go back down after awhile. Go for a walk or exercise immediatly after cheating. That will help. Daily exercise and walking will help alot. You basicly have to learn to live with very little carbs. Test after every meal and note what you ate. You may have to test 5 times a day for awhile until you get a grip on what makes your sugar levels go up and what doesn't. The trick is being creative when it comes to preparing your diet of lean meats and salads.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 24, 2013)

i hear ya camp.....i do cheat....on vacation i was bad but i dont let my readings go over 140 if possible..and the combo of foods is the hardest thing to do and explain and understand...tuna fish or okra cause me to lower ......but damn eating a 1/2 tuna fish sammie for breakfast is just nasty.....but i do it..i like almond meal muffins with cookie butter....i am so glad the nearest trader joes is over 1.5 away...or i would live on cookie butter..

okay i am off to stock up on bayer a1c now tests....

and i wear a med alert bracelet ...do yall?

good news harry that you are doing well after 5 years.....unfortunately they say the crash comes at 10 yrs for the eyes.....

luddy keep dodging the bullet of t2....i wished i had...

camp all good ideas....i walk after cheating ......but you got to pay the piper one way or another....

okay what was the symptom you could no longer ignore?

mine?  the feet tingling...i thought they were cold but realized it was more than that when they were cold at 70 degrees....

the met makes me cold or the combo of the met and losing weight...how the fuck do skinny people do this....i thought the wind blowing ya away was a joke...at 128 now...i know its not...


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 24, 2013)

You don't want me in this conversation, I don't take care of myself. My weight is 280 and I do not test my blood sugar )


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 24, 2013)

Camp said:


> Lean meat and green salads. Learn to live on it. Only times to eat carbs like bread and pasta is when your levels are low for multiple days. You can cheat a little every few days but have to be careful about spiking your level. Test a few hours after each time you "cheat". If you go over 160 you know you cheated to much. Find a level where you can cheat, watch your level go up to about 160, but go back down after awhile. Go for a walk or exercise immediatly after cheating. That will help. Daily exercise and walking will help alot. You basicly have to learn to live with very little carbs. Test after every meal and note what you ate. You may have to test 5 times a day for awhile until you get a grip on what makes your sugar levels go up and what doesn't. The trick is being creative when it comes to preparing your diet of lean meats and salads.



the Docs at the Joslin Diabetes Center at UCI told me that if you are going to eat Bread eat high fiber or Sour Dough....they have found that Sour Dough breaks down much slower than reg bread so you dont spike as much....and they said Pasta is not so bad as long as you eat a small portion like 6-7 ounces.....eating less and keeping your weight down is the key....no huge "American style" portions....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 24, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> i hear ya camp.....i do cheat....on vacation i was bad but i dont let my readings go over 140 if possible..and the combo of foods is the hardest thing to do and explain and understand...tuna fish or okra cause me to lower ......but damn eating a 1/2 tuna fish sammie for breakfast is just nasty.....but i do it..i like almond meal muffins with cookie butter....i am so glad the nearest trader joes is over 1.5 away...or i would live on cookie butter..
> 
> okay i am off to stock up on bayer a1c now tests....
> 
> ...


*

unfortunately they say the crash comes at 10 yrs for the eyes.....*
i know a few diabetics from work and the doctors office.....the type one people seem to have things worse with their eyes and need glasses.....the type 2s as long as they are doing what they can to take care of themselves and keeping the weight down all said their eyes are doing good and only need reading glasses unless they already had glasses for something......these are people that have had this longer than me.....a buddy of mine had type 1 and was 42 and his eyes were pretty bad...so it may be type ones have more eye problems....maybe not....a good question to ask the eye Doctor.....


----------



## kwc57 (Sep 24, 2013)

Can't speak to type 2, I'm type 1.  Found out when I was 17 and I'm now 56.  Technology and treatment have come a long, long way in the past 40 years.  I currently use an insulin pump.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 24, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Lean meat and green salads. Learn to live on it. Only times to eat carbs like bread and pasta is when your levels are low for multiple days. You can cheat a little every few days but have to be careful about spiking your level. Test a few hours after each time you "cheat". If you go over 160 you know you cheated to much. Find a level where you can cheat, watch your level go up to about 160, but go back down after awhile. Go for a walk or exercise immediatly after cheating. That will help. Daily exercise and walking will help alot. You basicly have to learn to live with very little carbs. Test after every meal and note what you ate. You may have to test 5 times a day for awhile until you get a grip on what makes your sugar levels go up and what doesn't. The trick is being creative when it comes to preparing your diet of lean meats and salads.
> ...



Quality over quantity. Whole foods, whole grains. 

My point in my earlier post is that none of us have to take our family history as engraved in stone. We all have choices that can make all the difference.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 24, 2013)

bones,

Listen to your doctor.

Listen to your nutrionist. (In particular, listen to the nurse most that you trust).

Take your medications faithfully until told not to.

Exercise twice a day, even if it is only for a mile walk each time.

Sleep regularly on a prepared schedule.

Lose the damn weight (hardest thing for me by far).

And don't stress!  Tell the ancient crone that you are going to have to shoulder being nice for her, and it would be nice if she helped even a little bit.

You can do all that and have a great life.

Best thoughts and prayers for you.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 24, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Can't speak to type 2, I'm type 1.  Found out when I was 17 and I'm now 56.  Technology and treatment have come a long, long way in the past 40 years.  I currently use an insulin pump.



question one.....how have your eyes fared over the years?....

question two.....how does that pump work?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 24, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> well how are you doing?  with it all?  i am on metformin....
> 
> *500 mg 2x a day...makes me fart like there is no tomorrow....lol....it is so embarrassing....*
> 
> ...



You can try perhaps the slow-release form of Metformin, which is kinder on the bowels.


----------



## kwc57 (Sep 24, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't speak to type 2, I'm type 1.  Found out when I was 17 and I'm now 56.  Technology and treatment have come a long, long way in the past 40 years.  I currently use an insulin pump.
> ...



I've been nearsighted all my life and require glasses.  Beyond that, in the past 10'ish years, I've had a fair amount of laser down for retinopathy.  I still see perfectly fine with my glasses.  That being said, I'm starting to develop cataracts and my left eye is the worst.  Fuzzy and won't focus like it should.  Last time I went to my optmetrist a month or so ago, she said I was reading 20/30 with my left eye and I had to be reading at 20/40 before they would do anything about the cataract.  So, I just have to deal with increasing fuzziness until it is bad enough to fix and then I should be back at 20/20 again.

As far as the pump, it beats the hell out of injections.  When you work with a good endocrinologist, you work out how much your basal rate settings need to be set.  This is the amount of insulin that is always "seeping" into your system just like your pancreas does normally.  The amount can vary during the day.  I think that for a 24 hour cycle, my basal rate changes 10 times during the day depending on the time of day.  The bolus is how many units of insulin you take per grams of carbs eaten.  For me, it's a ratio of 1 unit of insulin per 8 grams of carb.  A unit of insulin will lower my blood glucose by 20 and 8 grams of carbs will raise it by 20.  so if my BG is 120 and I want it to be 90, I would bolus 1.5 units of insulin.  I change the resevoir and infusion set about every 4 days.  You rotate the site just like you do for injections.  I use my thighs and wear a little pouch on a velcro strap around my calf under my slacks.  If I'm in shorts, I just carry it in my pocket.  It disconnects at the infusion site for showering or swimming.  My biggest thing when I was younger was that I didn't want to be "hooked to a machine".  I got over that and it is second nature to me.  It's reall no different than everyone being attached to their smart phone.  For sleeping, I used to wear it in the same pouch on my calf.  Now I just thorw it in bed with me and grab it out of habit whenever I roll over.  It honestly does not get in the way.  It offers the absolute best control for a type 1 diabetic if they will use it responsibly.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 24, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> You don't want me in this conversation, I don't take care of myself. My weight is 280 and I do not test my blood sugar )




has anyone said you must be a 'good' diabetic to join?  i think not....come on...we want the input of all diabetics...some times you just have to be the 'bad' example


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 24, 2013)

i lost 85 lbs....but it took a spartan diet to do it...i am low carb as much as possible..the only pasta i eat is that dreamfield stuff for diabetics...or low carbs...i just try to find the lowest carb bread i can

i have not passed out in one month and 24 days....that is low blood pressure


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 24, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > well how are you doing?  with it all?  i am on metformin....
> ...



i was thinking about asking for the er met but i am adjusting....i know when to eat and when to be alone now.....sometimes it blows up....


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 24, 2013)

i am terrified of going on insulin...do all t2's have to do that....? or not


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 25, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Until you get prescribed the slow release Metformin perhaps Google which foods are likely to produce wind and cut back on them.  Seriously the slow release is just as effective but with less of a bad effect on the bowel.  Don't be afraid to ask for the Metformin to be changed to the slow release one.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 25, 2013)

thanks sweets i will ....i go back next month...i will see what i can do about the er 


the mental math is the hardest thing for me...last night i hit 117 at bedtime..so i lay there...going over what i have eaten.....why is it so high...blah blah blah...that is what is so hard to explain to my friends..that i can have a sweet if i have a protein and carb before...but i cant just eat the sweet alone...i try to explain saving carbs and all...but then one day at a fair where they had the sticks of mini donuts...my husband ask me if i had saved enough carbs to have one...the saving carbs is just a one meal thing...he got the impression i could save the up for the day....i explained it dont work that way....you cant be good for a week and then blow it out and not pay for it....

has anyone looked into laser for the feet?  i saw the ad at the foot doctors yesterday...that laser will help foot pain?


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 25, 2013)

and would yall feel better in a social group?


----------



## Camp (Sep 25, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> i am terrified of going on insulin...do all t2's have to do that....? or not



No, the good news is that you can prolong that from happening and maybe never have to. It's up to you and how you control your diet. Your days of fast food, bread, pasta and other carbs should be over. Get used to it. You have to make a huge change. Somehow you have to learn to make a diet of the kinds of foods you can eat without raising your daily blood sugar interesting and satisfying. You will crave carbs, but have to win that battle. If you do this, you will be able to treat yourself on occasion to something special that you crave, but only on occasion and only after you have accomplished the lowering of your daily sugar to normal for multiple days over a period of weeks. Get one of those carb counter books and begin to educate yourself about some of the foods that will cause your sugar to go up the least.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 25, 2013)

Camp said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i am terrified of going on insulin...do all t2's have to do that....? or not
> ...



o i am pretty good...last a1c was 5.1...and i normally have a fbg of under a 100...my 30/14/7 days averages are all under a 100....diet or knowing when to test....lol only the a1c will tell...

i normally test a few times a day....one hour after eating..that is my spike


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 25, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> thanks sweets i will ....i go back next month...i will see what i can do about the er
> 
> 
> the mental math is the hardest thing for me...last night i hit 117 at bedtime..so i lay there...going over what i have eaten.....why is it so high...blah blah blah...that is what is so hard to explain to my friends..that i can have a sweet if i have a protein and carb before...but i cant just eat the sweet alone...i try to explain saving carbs and all...but then one day at a fair where they had the sticks of mini donuts...my husband ask me if i had saved enough carbs to have one...the saving carbs is just a one meal thing...he got the impression i could save the up for the day....i explained it dont work that way....you cant be good for a week and then blow it out and not pay for it....
> ...



you are seeing a Podiatrist right?....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 25, 2013)

Camp said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i am terrified of going on insulin...do all t2's have to do that....? or not
> ...



you dont have to give up Bread and Pasta......


----------



## Camp (Sep 25, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



It sounds like you have it under control.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 25, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> i am terrified of going on insulin...do all t2's have to do that....? or not



It doesn't sound like you will have to go on insulin but if you do, insulin is organic treatment and much less scary than some of the medication out there.  

Take your Metformin with your first bite of food in the morning and evening meals.  It will help with digestive problems.

You seem to be doing really well.


----------



## kwc57 (Sep 25, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> i lost 85 lbs....but it took a spartan diet to do it...i am low carb as much as possible..the only pasta i eat is that dreamfield stuff for diabetics...or low carbs...i just try to find the lowest carb bread i can
> 
> i have not passed out in one month and 24 days....that is low blood pressure



Bones, have you ever tried spaghetti squash as a substitute for pasta?  My wife has celiac and can't eat gluten and I'm diabetic.  We find it a good sub for us.


----------



## kwc57 (Sep 25, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> i am terrified of going on insulin...do all t2's have to do that....? or not



While I would prefer NOT to have diabetes at all, I'm much happier being a type 1 on insulin than a type 2.  Why?  Type 2's "need" to be super regimented in diet, meds and exercise.  On my insulin pump, it approximates what a pancreas does naturally.  It allows me to skip meals if I want, have a snack, have a splurge meal, etc.  I simply take more insulin depending on my carb load to keep my BG leveled out.  You can't do that with an oral medication.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 25, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i am terrified of going on insulin...do all t2's have to do that....? or not
> ...




lol i work with a type 1...she eats whatever and just adjusts her shot...

i wish the cure for t1 comes soon...i always feel for the kids...its so hard on them and their parents...

no you cant just pop another metformin and go...people who try that normally have serious liver problems...

it was a t1 who came in after the doctor told me i was diabetic and talked to me...she was going...look i have all my toes..i work..i am married with kids...she was the only person who really gave me any hope when i was told..but like someone said..medical advances are being made daily...

my husband wants me to undergo a by pass and be 'cured'  the diet after the by pass is just as bad

the biggest adjustment for those around me...has been my weight loss...i was a foodie...i go into places i use to go and they send out plates of food that i didnt order...chef compliments and lets see if we can kill ya....lol...last time it was a plate of advocados and brie cheese....then after dinner....marshmellow stuffed chocolate frogs....

i saw a friend i hadnt seen in a few months...he knew of this.....as i was walking away...he calls out...eat a whole sammie..go on try it...people are still asking hubby and friends if i am dying or what?   one of my male friends decided he would stop the questions by telling everyone i had relapsed into a 300 dollar a day coke habit...
and i am trying to avoid wearing skinny legged jeans...i look like lip from shameless in them...


----------



## kwc57 (Sep 25, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Hang in there.  Even though I can just pump more insulin, eating healthy is still the best option regardless.  I've known I've been diabetic for 39 years now.  No telling how long before that.  I'm a twin and was a normal sized kid up until 5th grade when I ballooned up in weight.  I found out I was diabetic my senior year of high school.  I still have both feet, all my toes and both my eyes.  That being said, I've had a fair amount of laser done on my eyes and I've lost a lot of nerve sensation in my feet.  100 years ago, being diabetic was a death sentence.  Today, it is manageable and someone like me who is 56 and 40 years a diabetic is still alive and kicking and living a normal life.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 25, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



You can control the carbs and protein in both if make your own. Neither is difficult and its not as time consuming as one would think.  

There was a time when bread was called the Staff of Life but what is on the shelf at the grocery store is garbage.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 25, 2013)

i do like the spag. squash but here they only sell huge ones...i will be looking at a farmers market today


----------



## Intense (Sep 25, 2013)

Low carb is always good. Do the sprouted grain breads once in a while. 
I do the Spirulina tabs regularly, big help.   [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION] tipped me off to both Krull Oil caps and Cinnamon capsules. I find the cinnamon does more for lowering blood sugar than Metformin. Yeah, I'm on 500 mg, twice a day. Along with Lisonipril 30 mg, once a day.

I found out the hard way I has Diabetes Type 2. I had a broken tooth and some other stuff going on, in my mouth, so I set up an appointment at NYU Dental Clinic, after the strange reaction i had from my regular Dentist. 

They found my Blood Pressure was way up, 159/ 105,  and sent me to their nursing unit. I got diagnosed with Hypertension and Type 2 Diabetes both in the same day. Blood Sugar was at 307, peaked at 357 the next Morning. A1C came back at 15.1%. This was 1/31/2013. That explained a lot about the blurry vision and frequent pit stops.  They tried to put me on Insulin, I refused. By mid March, My A1C was down to 7.6% ish. Last check in August, was 6.1%. I'm still dropping. BS 30 Day avg is about 104, now. My lows go into the 80's. I do space on my meals , and prefer it that way. Super Foods, Spinach, Asparagus, ..... Veggies,  am so burnt out on salads.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 25, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i lost 85 lbs....but it took a spartan diet to do it...i am low carb as much as possible..the only pasta i eat is that dreamfield stuff for diabetics...or low carbs...i just try to find the lowest carb bread i can
> ...



i have and it is a great substitute.....now if they would only cultivate some Rigatoni Squash....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 25, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



not all of it.....there are some real descent Whole grain ones starting to show up.....i was  told if you want bread......keep it to 2 slices a day and make sure its has at least these numbers......


per 2 slices, 
-- 150 calories or less

-- 3 g total fat or less

-- 1.5 g saturated fat or less

-- 0 g trans fat

-- 30 g carb or less

-- 300 mg sodium or less

-- At least 2 g fiber


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 25, 2013)

Another thing, how is your weight?  If you are a normal weight ok, but if overweight often losing weight will reduce the blood sugars, perhaps even getting rid of the diabetes, although it is wise to keep checking of course.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 25, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...





Hugs, friendo.

mr. boe is a Type I, diagnosed as an adult.   The mental adjustment was actually harder than doing the physical things to manage his disease.   He went through a period of severe depression, which was very difficult.   From talking with others who have been diagnosed with chronic illness, this is pretty common.   But it does get better as one works through the emotional recovery process.   

The best advice I can give you is to figure out how to use your "tools" to manage the disease so you can live your life in a happy way.   Insulin is a great tool - and if your doctor recommends it as an option, it might really help you.   Also, using a glucose meter several times a day will help you learn what works and what doesn't for you.


----------



## syrenn (Sep 25, 2013)

Intense said:


> Low carb is always good. Do the sprouted grain breads once in a while.
> I do the Spirulina tabs regularly, big help.   [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION] tipped me off to both Krull Oil caps and Cinnamon capsules. I find the cinnamon does more for lowering blood sugar than Metformin. Yeah, I'm on 500 mg, twice a day. Along with Lisonipril 30 mg, once a day.
> 
> I found out the hard way I has Diabetes Type 2. I had a broken tooth and some other stuff going on, in my mouth, so I set up an appointment at NYU Dental Clinic, after the strange reaction i had from my regular Dentist.
> ...



Krill oil....... lol.


----------



## syrenn (Sep 25, 2013)

@strolingbones

i still think you should ask about adding Tolbutamide into your drugs.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 25, 2013)

syrenn said:


> @strolingbones
> 
> i still think you should ask about adding Tolbutamide into your drugs.....



Syrenn when you mentioned this drug long ago in another thread i asked my Pharmacist about it.....he said they dont usually use Tolbutamide because it has more adverse side effects than the newer second generation drugs like  glyburide and it generally has a shorter  duration of action due to its rapid metabolism......my wife's drug book said much the same....do you know someone who takes it?....


----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> You don't want me in this conversation, I don't take care of myself. My weight is 280 and I do not test my blood sugar )



My weight is OVER 280 and I test daily.

Check out this healthy foods to control diabetes - Bing

My wife constantly tries to get me to eat refried beans instead of potatoes and loves to add diced prickly pear cactus leaves in scrambled eggs.

My problem is that I'm also on the blood thinner cumadin and green vegetables reduce its efficacy.


----------



## syrenn (Sep 25, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > @strolingbones
> ...



yes i do know someone who takes it. It works like a charm. It is also prescribed by a DR, one of the best of the best in the field.... and not a pharmacist.


----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't speak to type 2, I'm type 1.  Found out when I was 17 and I'm now 56.  Technology and treatment have come a long, long way in the past 40 years.  I currently use an insulin pump.
> ...



I had Type-2 for 10 years before the cataracts began to develop. Thank goodness a doc removed my lenses and replaced them with silicon ones. Gave me 20/20 vision - only problem, I now have to use reading glasses.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 25, 2013)

longknife said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > You don't want me in this conversation, I don't take care of myself. My weight is 280 and I do not test my blood sugar )
> ...



i switched to Sweet Potatoes over regular.....thats not to say i never touch them.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 25, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



well Pharmacist dont prescribe.....but they know about the drugs.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 25, 2013)

longknife said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Silicon?.....interesting.....


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2013)

i am trying to stay off more drugs....i did the cinnimmon for a while...it didnt help me..each to his own it does seem...

how is yalls fbg?  i was at 98 this am...


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2013)

my eye doc said 10 years is the fall apart for the eyes...

i am at 128 now...at 5 ft 10 inches...


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 26, 2013)

I despise metformin and stopped taking it.
Half of my waking day was spent on the crapper, or seemed like it.
Now I control my blood sugar by diet.
I get really grumpy when it is a little high, over 120, so I use that as my gauge.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2013)

i dont feel much difference...sometimes i get sweaty....but that is normally a low....i hit the 70s sometimes...the lowest i have gone is 65....and i didnt feel weird at all...just was getting ready to board a ferry and tested before getting on...needed food...first...according to meter...

i always test am/pm....most the time i will try to hit a meal before and after....esp if i have something new...



i am sick of being watched all the time...the passing out thing...has freaked the hubby out...esp since i had gone and got an ekg and was cleared and then passed out that night...
we are at that standoff..where i am saying....hey no worries havent passed out in nearly 7 weeks.....he is looking at me all the damned time waiting on me to hit the ground...he trys to hold my hand...i told him if he was holding my hand and i hit the deck he most likely would cause me to break something...just let me fall...


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2013)

do yall keep logs...i do...not as much as i did at first but still the numbers and comments...they had me on this damn oatmeal...i finally just put in my food log that i would rather die of clorestoral than eat another bite of that shit....i wonder how that will go over on review lol


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2013)

i refuse to go on statins


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 26, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> i refuse to go on statins



why?.....if i may ask....


----------



## kwc57 (Sep 26, 2013)

JWBooth said:


> I despise metformin and stopped taking it.
> Half of my waking day was spent on the crapper, or seemed like it.
> Now I control my blood sugar by diet.
> I get really grumpy when it is a little high, over 120, so I use that as my gauge.



LOL at all of you Type 2's who think 120 is high.   As a Type 1, 120 is my target BG.  If I get down around 80, I get the shakes, sweats and can't focus.


----------



## kwc57 (Sep 26, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> i refuse to go on statins



My wife and I see the same endocrinologist.  Me for diabetes, here for thyroid.  I take Zocor and have the cholesterol readings of a teenager.  My wife has "bad" numbers and fights the doctor at every visit because she refuses to take statins.  You have to weigh the risk to the benefit and that is different for each and every person.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 26, 2013)

Statins have really bad side effects.  Weakness in limbs, sometimes patients can barely walk.  Jittery feelings inside, fluttery heartbeats.  I would never take them either.

Statin side effects: Weigh the benefits and risks - MayoClinic.com

Docs push these drugs like they're handing candy out to patients.  It's best to try and stay off everything possible but you have to research all of it for yourself and don't take just anything they suggest.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 26, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > I despise metformin and stopped taking it.
> ...



i am told 130 is a decent number.....but hopefully be lower....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 26, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i refuse to go on statins
> ...



my reading are real low too....i take the smallest dose they make for Zocor.....i take a CoQ-10 supplement to make up for the depletion of it that statins cause....


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2013)

it is said..keep the number under 140 and that will help avoid 80% of the complications....for t2's...


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2013)

i think there is a link between statins and dementia


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 26, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> i think there is a link between statins and dementia



the reason i take a good CoQ 10....supplement.....


----------



## syrenn (Sep 26, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> i dont feel much difference...sometimes i get sweaty....but that is normally a low....i hit the 70s sometimes...the lowest i have gone is 65....and i didnt feel weird at all...just was getting ready to board a ferry and tested before getting on...needed food...first...according to meter...
> 
> i always test am/pm....most the time i will try to hit a meal before and after....esp if i have something new...
> 
> ...



are you passing out from the low's?


----------



## syrenn (Sep 26, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> do yall keep logs...i do...not as much as i did at first but still the numbers and comments...they had me on this damn oatmeal...i finally just put in my food log that i would rather die of clorestoral than eat another bite of that shit....i wonder how that will go over on review lol




depending on the meter..... you can hook it up to your computer and it will log and make graphs for you.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 26, 2013)

Type 2 on Metformin.

I did a juice diet for a month, no carbs and blood sugar went down to 90


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 26, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Type 2 on Metformin.
> 
> I did a juice diet for a month, no carbs and blood sugar went down to 90



thats interesting.....Fruit Juices are not recommended....absorbs into the blood stream to fast.....was your Doctor ok with this Frank?....


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2013)

they think i am passing out due to low blood pressure...seems when i stand up....my blood pressure drops like a rock...i find it annoying ...i have to be careful about things like getting out on rocks etc...no more dancing near the edge for me

i thought juices were too concerntrated...like oj...i just drink water...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 26, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> they think i am passing out due to low blood pressure...seems when i stand up....my blood pressure drops like a rock...i find it annoying ...i have to be careful about things like getting out on rocks etc...no more dancing near the edge for me
> 
> i thought juices were too concerntrated...like oj...i just drink water...



I think fruit juiced may be ok, but I haven't tried it.  Obviously fruit in moderation because it is high in sugar.  Vegetables juiced may be better, again in moderation.  Do you drink sufficient water for your weight and height and activity?


----------



## syrenn (Sep 26, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> they think i am passing out due to low blood pressure...seems when i stand up....my blood pressure drops like a rock...i find it annoying ...i have to be careful about things like getting out on rocks etc...no more dancing near the edge for me
> 
> i thought juices were too concerntrated...like oj...i just drink water...




have they made a determination to which it is bones? Low pressure will do it... so will a low blood sugar count.


----------



## Politico (Sep 26, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > I despise metformin and stopped taking it.
> ...



Doctors are clueless pukebags. They spew whatever shit the industry tells l them to. Remember when 120/80 was a good BP? Now they start suggesting drugs when you hit 100/70.


----------



## hortysir (Sep 26, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> well how are you doing?  with it all?  i am on metformin....
> 
> 500 mg 2x a day...makes me fart like there is no tomorrow....lol....it is so embarrassing....
> 
> ...



Been Type 2 for about a year.
i think I've taken my Metformin 10 times since then.
I drink nothing but Mountain Dew and Sweet Tea, but just about any time I prick my finger I'm between 110 and 140

Gave up trying to worry about it


----------



## syrenn (Sep 26, 2013)

hortysir said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > well how are you doing?  with it all?  i am on metformin....
> ...






i hope both of those things are diet drinks.


----------



## Politico (Sep 26, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone would bother reacting to that.


----------



## hortysir (Sep 26, 2013)

syrenn said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



I'm thinking with all the cooking I've been doing I've lost 15-20 pounds, if that hasn't helped reel it in some.
I seriously never get a number higher than 150, with no control measures taken


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 26, 2013)

I've already said how my sis is type 1.  She's had a couple of fainting spells, her blood pressure is good, blood sugar fluctuates high then low, it's a balancing act.  She's on insulin she works out everyday, her weight is about 100 lbs if that.  Her doc told her the reason she was fainting was her kidney function.  Her husband had to carry her in the house during one episode, she said all she saw was flashes of bright light, she couldn't see to walk, then she passed out.

Just want to be sure you had that checked and to see whether you take blood pressure medicine.  Some of it contains a diuretic which you may not need seeing as how you are very compliant.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 26, 2013)

Politico said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > JWBooth said:
> ...



not talking about Blood Pressure.....Blood sugar.....


----------



## Politico (Sep 26, 2013)

Keep up man keep up.


----------



## Political Junky (Sep 26, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Type 2 on Metformin.
> ...


Fruit juices are very high in carbs.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 26, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



they also absorb directly into the blood stream spiking your sugar.....eating the fruit is better....the fiber slows down the digestion.....


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 26, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> well how are you doing?  with it all?  i am on metformin....
> 
> 500 mg 2x a day*...makes me fart like there is no tomorrow*....lol....it is so embarrassing....
> 
> ...



There will be a tomorrow.  The gas is temporary.  Walk it off(exercise).  Just cut back on processed sugars.  What I do is eat a lot of dinners with roasted chicken breast meat.  Adding protein with carbs is the trick.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 27, 2013)

o i can live with farting....i assure you....what i hate are the tingling feet..that is why i am up already.....

research shows the more you test..the more likely your a1c will be lower...


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 27, 2013)

and anything saying diabetic costs 2x as much....i use the vasoline foot cream....3 bucks a tube at walmart....one would think my feet would be baby soft..one is...one is not...


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 27, 2013)

and all this water drinking....i try to keep water next to me at all times...64 oz of water a damned day....you have to work at...to get the orderless and colorless prized urine.....and what is with this places that wont leave a pitcher of water on the table?


----------



## Dante (Sep 27, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Very funny.  

Sounds like you've had and continue to have a wonderful life.


----------



## Dante (Sep 27, 2013)

Politico said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > JWBooth said:
> ...



This kind of talk kills people. They aviod doctor's and thei advise until it's too late.

Most every person here is here because doctors helped.


----------



## Dante (Sep 27, 2013)

Not a diabetic here, but came close. Long story but was proscribed low dose metformin. After a short period of time one leg blew up twice it's normal size. Panic over it. Stopped that drug immediately without bothering to find out a causation link.

Had a small/not alarming weight issue (blood work didn't look good) due to a condition, drugs/meds, and lifestyle. Fixing it slowly. No diet plan, just lifestyle/eating habit changes.  No drastic quick fixes for me. Know too many fatties with yoyo diets and failed quick fixes who have later paid the price.

Balance, moderation, and sensible living go a long way in helping to keep life enjoyable while trying to xlive healthier'

Peace out
D


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 27, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> o i can live with farting....i assure you....what i hate are the tingling feet..that is why i am up already.....
> 
> research shows the more you test..the more likely your a1c will be lower...



You already show signs of nerve damage in your feet?   Yikes!

You already know that you are in a serious battle for your life.  Good luck.  Your doctor or dietician has already given you THE FACTS as to what foods are safe and which are not.  DON'T CHEAT!  Be smart.  You didn't get this way because of one jelly donut a week.  Now you get NO donuts.  No full strength fruit juices.  I add water to everything at least 1:1.  *Get rid of all sugar and honey *in your diet until your blood sugar is 100 or less tested at different times so you get an accurate picture.  This is no joke.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 27, 2013)

o dont pick on me...yes damn it ...the feet were the symptom i could no longer ignore...i am controlling this...my fbg was 100 this am but that was after being up for a couple of hours...huggy i test...more than most...i dont 'budget' test....i normally test an hour after a meal which gives me the highest readings...but yea i know i am fucked with the nerve damage...i wished i had been smarter...there were signs..that i just ignored or passed off to getting older....and i try to eat well...the right combos...and not cheat...my feet have gotten better...i take alpha lipoic acid   800 mgs a day...multi vitamin and a low dow aspirin at night....


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 27, 2013)

okay hubby .....fbg was 100....i ate a piece of sausage, egg   1 hour later  102....o look at that freudain slip....huggy is nagging like hubby does...i remind him ..its fucking support team not nag team


----------



## Dante (Sep 27, 2013)

Is honey bettrr for people than refined sugar?


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 27, 2013)

better perhaps...good for...nope....we pretty much have to eat to our meters..that is what kw is talking about the difference between t1's and t2's....t1's ....eat what they want and just bang insulin...with pumps or needles (but theirs is harder lot in the long run normally) while t2's have fucked themselves normally not always....with diet and lifestyle...i am lucky...i am young enough to make the changes...

but i must eat to my meter..which means...i have to eat food that dont raise my blood glucose or blood sugar...its a misnomer that is all about the sugar..its about carbs that are converted quickly into sugar...

the answer always seems to be ...to eat....but then you have to decide what to eat..the combo..its mental math..all the damned time..my bg is high...i got to eat this...its low i got to eat this...its real low...i still cant eat that damned donut lol...1/3 rd of it...maybe...but the whole thing is a level glucose line...no major highs...no major lows...

someone said they get grumpy when they are low....i said i didnt...i do...i find myself sitting there thinking...why is this person annoying me..and why am i not killing them....hubby decided a concealed carry was not a good idea for me...

the funniest thing...we are at group discussing issues...when someone mentioned that your temper would be better once your blood glucose is under better control...he says...get your blood sugar in control to help your temper..and paused...a voice comes out of the back of the room .."or you get to go to anger management classes" ....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 27, 2013)

Dante said:


> Is honey bettrr for people than refined sugar?



Refined sugar is the bane of mankind......every morning millions of little kids are getting a bowl of this stuff and are gaining weight.....drinking sugared soda during the day which is like drinking a can of sugar....and getting fatter.....because MANY of those little kids dont spend hours outside running around like it was in my day.....Diabetes is at an all time high....and i believe it is getting higher not lower....


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 27, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Is honey bettrr for people than refined sugar?
> ...




and its hitting baby boomers hard...like a mass tidal wave of t2's....

now i want everyone to be aware of this...NONE OF US ARE MEDICAL PEOPLE...THIS IS JUST CHIT CHAT ON A MESSAGEBOARD..WHAT WORKS FOR US ETC...BUT NOT MEANT AS MEDICAL ADVICE

but my advice to normals...pay attention...prevention is easier than reversal...we cab get our numbers to normal...we can almost forget we are diabetic till we eat a biscuit or mashed taters or rice...and dont even think about the peach bread pudding with bourbon sauce and a scoop of vanilla ice cream .....then you will be reminded you are a diabetic


----------



## kwc57 (Sep 27, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



But I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 27, 2013)

i heard this rumor that they know what causes t1.....a virus that attacks the pancreas

i think they will find a cure soon for t1..or so i hope...i still think t1 is harder to deal with...it just starts so young...and both can be so devastating...and it never seems to make sense...one of the guys on the american diabetic board....rides a bike...does all he can with diet..his last a1c was 5.1% ..he was on insulin but hoping to come off or curtail it....he just found out his pancreas has quit completely and he is now on a pump...he has taken it hard...


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 27, 2013)

would someone smarter than me...like to give a brief explanation of the difference in t1 and t2?

What Is The Difference Between Type 1 Diabetes and Type 2 Diabetes? - ABC News

here is a pretty good article on the difference


----------



## Political Junky (Sep 27, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Is honey bettrr for people than refined sugar?
> ...


Thank God, the first lady is speaking out about eating better.


----------



## kwc57 (Sep 27, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Oh yes!  Without her........no one would have ever known how important a healthy diet is!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 27, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



hopefully parents will get their kids eating a better breakfast...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 27, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



hey it cant hurt.....i wish many more would rally against all the sugar being fed to kids every day.....when i was a kid there was maybe 5-6 sugared cereals.....now there is a whole fucking aisle of them at the market....


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 27, 2013)

o hell we had coke for breakfast.....

but its not enough..refined and processed foods are what is killing americans ...in more than this way


----------



## kwc57 (Sep 27, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> o hell we had coke for breakfast.....
> 
> but its not enough..refined and processed foods are what is killing americans ...in more than this way



I save coke for lunch.  I usually do a little weed for breakfast.  Oh wait, you meant the drink didn't you?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 27, 2013)

I have a situation that the Doctors cant explain,maybe you guys have seen or heard of it.
Went to the docs for a pre-screen for a hip replacement. My blood sugar was 547.
The nurse got a shocked look on her face and asked if I felt alright.
Told her Yeah I feel OK. They immediately put me on insulin which I continued to take for about three weeks twice a day.
  Here's the weird part. I started noticing that my sugar levels were getting way to low so I started to back off on the insulin. 
 To make a long story short,my diabetes has almost disappeared.
I now take one 1000mg Glumetza a day. 
 And yes it gets even weirder. I dont really watch my sugar intake anymore because the Glumetza keeps it totally under control. Well I forgot to bring my Glumetza on a camping/fishing trip so I didnt take it for two days and I didnt worry about my sugar intake.
Lo and behold my sugar level stayed around 90/100 the whole time.
Docs are totally baffled and said they have never seen this happen.
My family has no history of diabetes and I'm about 15 lbs overweight and reasonably active. 
  My sugar levels will still occasionally get up to around 150 but with no rhyme or reason.

 Anyone else heard of this?


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 27, 2013)

Dante said:


> Is honey bettrr for people than refined sugar?



no


----------



## kwc57 (Sep 27, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I have a situation that the Doctors cant explain,maybe you guys have seen or heard of it.
> Went to the docs for a pre-screen for a hip replacement. My blood sugar was 547.
> The nurse got a shocked look on her face and asked if I felt alright.
> Told her Yeah I feel OK. They immediately put me on insulin which I continued to take for about three weeks twice a day.
> ...



Nope.  That is odd.  You could have had a bad test that showed the 547, but taking the insulin to drop it to a normal range would have dangerously bottomed you out which it didn't.  You sir, are a medical mystery like the boy with a face of a dog!


----------



## syrenn (Sep 27, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> and anything saying diabetic costs 2x as much....i use the vasoline foot cream....3 bucks a tube at walmart....one would think my feet would be baby soft..one is...one is not...



you need to get the dead skin off bones......


----------



## syrenn (Sep 27, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> and all this water drinking....i try to keep water next to me at all times...64 oz of water a damned day....you have to work at...to get the orderless and colorless prized urine.....and what is with this places that wont leave a pitcher of water on the table?




its easier if you flavor the water..... cucumber, lemon, mint, orange.....


----------



## syrenn (Sep 27, 2013)

Dante said:


> Not a diabetic here, but came close. Long story but was proscribed low dose metformin. After a short period of time one leg blew up twice it's normal size. Panic over it. Stopped that drug immediately without bothering to find out a causation link.
> 
> Had a small/not alarming weight issue (blood work didn't look good) due to a condition, drugs/meds, and lifestyle. Fixing it slowly. No diet plan, just lifestyle/eating habit changes.  No drastic quick fixes for me. Know too many fatties with yoyo diets and failed quick fixes who have later paid the price.
> 
> ...





good for you!!!  

Some just dont take the hint that they need to change their ways if they want to live.


----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



A quick scan gives all sorts of results @ lens replacement surgery - Bing


----------



## kwc57 (Sep 27, 2013)

longknife said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



What is the Difference Between Silicon and Silicone?

Although it may appear that the words silicon and silicone can be used interchangeably, there are some significant differences between them. Silicon is a natural chemical element found in great abundance on Earth, primarily as a major component of common sand. Silicon is generally found in a crystalline form. Silicone is a man-made substance derived from silicon and other chemicals, and it may be a liquid or a rubber-like plastic polymer.......


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 28, 2013)

that i did not know


----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2013)

And I didn't pay any attention to my typing!!!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 28, 2013)

so what kind of meters are you folks using?....i use a one touch Ultra 2.....but am searching for a newer model...


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 29, 2013)

i use true test...cheap strips.....i can get them for about 9 bucks for 50 off ebay and so far i havent had any trouble....just check exp dates...i am thinking of going to the relion....at wal mart where the test strips are always 9 bucks...i hate walmart but damn they are good for supplies...

i use copilot health management for a log..its free....you can get the meter to match it and it will do it from meter...i am too cheap


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 29, 2013)

let's discuss the spouses:

i have one..and this has been hard for him...he is a total control freak...the type that walks into a room and has to change something...the light has to be turned off if on...etc...it has scared him to death...for months all he would let me eat was kale and sf jello...i still had high numbers at the start...at first i wasnt allowed to eat anything that had sugar or taste...he even started cooking so he could control that too....

10 months in....he has adjusted...he reminds me to test...eat, test, etc..the thing i do that annoys the hell out of him..i will use the same lancet for weeks....lol...

he went out of town last night...just for the night...o gosh...he called ever 2 hours...i just realized this am....it is the first night i was alone...since we found out i was diabetic....i truly believe his concern is more the passing out...at this point..he is afraid i will pass out ...be hurt and be alone...when we are outside...he makes sure i am safely away from the edges...he wants to hold my hand all the time...i am like....look if i pass out and you have my arm  like this you are gonna break my damned arm or yours...he thinks since i lost weight it wont be a problem...hello its all dead weight....


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 29, 2013)

o damn....the phone just rings....its rolled up in the bedding where i slept on the sleeper sofa last night...and i didnt get to it in time to answer...so id...shows it sweet cheeks...so i call back...he is on his way home....lol....that it seems is my biggest sin...now....not answering the phone...my son has already blown up and given me the 'answer the phone' speech....

now out to do the farm chores


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 29, 2013)

i am a grazer....7 am, 9:30 am...11:30 am...2:30 pm....5:30 pm...7 Pm and a small snack before bed....i am either eating or thinking about eating...

i like fruit...the secret to fruit is portions...i get the lil snapper packs of pears..they are the perfect size for diabetics who eat fruits..bagged apples are small ...i am always trying to limit carbs....i always go for the lowest carb i can find...

chickens and ducks are one thing.....i would never had cows or goats....brrrrr its too cold already for that early morning millking


----------



## syrenn (Sep 29, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> let's discuss the spouses:
> 
> i have one..and this has been hard for him...he is a total control freak...the type that walks into a room and has to change something...the light has to be turned off if on...etc...it has scared him to death...for months all he would let me eat was kale and sf jello...i still had high numbers at the start...at first i wasnt allowed to eat anything that had sugar or taste...he even started cooking so he could control that too....
> 
> ...




i agree about the lancets!!!  one shot deals. 


let me say this. As annoying as it is having him hover over you...  its much better to have someone looking out for you then someone who does not give a shit about you.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 29, 2013)

syrenn said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > let's discuss the spouses:
> ...



o i know he loves me ...to death...and i know i am lucky....at support groups i hear women just cry cause the man doesnt care..


----------



## syrenn (Sep 29, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...




yes, you are very lucky.  He wants to keep you around for a very long time. 

and so do i!!!


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 29, 2013)

but when he ask....how low can an a1c go?  5.1 % is not low enough for him....he wanted to go on a picnic today...he is great about things like that....but i was just too exhausted...that i think is a problem for spouses...we have to be selfish at times with our health...like today....i just told him...i ws not up to going out...i would try to rally....i fell asleep in the recliner for a couple of hours..he knows dealing with mom takes a lot out of me..

i rarely change lancets....if i say ouch he will gripe at me...how long have you been using that one...


----------



## syrenn (Sep 29, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> but when he ask....how low can an a1c go?  5.1 % is not low enough for him....he wanted to go on a picnic today...he is great about things like that....but i was just too exhausted...that i think is a problem for spouses...we have to be selfish at times with our health...like today....i just told him...i ws not up to going out...i would try to rally....i fell asleep in the recliner for a couple of hours..he knows dealing with mom takes a lot out of me..
> 
> i rarely change lancets....if i say ouch he will gripe at me...how long have you been using that one...




yes, you do need to know your limits... always. (bwhaha)  When you are not up to something you need to say that...... 

I like to push myself as far as i can go too. Is that always good, no... but it is who i am. Mine knows that and watches me like a hawk like yours. When i say im done, im really done.  He is the same, and i watch him like a hawk. When he is low, i dont care how cranky he is...i hold out that juice and say .... drink it! 

im siding up with him bones.... change that lancet every damn time!!!!


----------



## hortysir (Sep 29, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> o hell we had coke for breakfast.....
> 
> but its not enough..refined and processed foods are what is killing americans ...in more than this way



I have a theory that all the additives and preservatives are linked to the increased number of cancer cases


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 29, 2013)

You can use your lancets until the needle starts hurting your fingers a little.  A couple of weeks is fine.

Use all fingers, both sides plus your thumbs too.  

When you have diabetes, you sure have a lot of things to think about, don't you?


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 30, 2013)

why is it we focus on a trivial issue like lancets?  i mean they are the cheapest thing we have to use...lol....so we skimp there?  i am the worst....i am cheap...i am a cheap hoarder....i have a draw of extras....strips, meter, pills, etc and so forth...and two boxes of lancet...they will last forever....i tellz ya...forever...

i refuse to use the little finger or the thumb and hate the side shot....i am a pad girl to the very end....my fingers have black heads


----------



## kwc57 (Sep 30, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> so what kind of meters are you folks using?....i use a one touch Ultra 2.....but am searching for a newer model...



Bayer Contour Next.  I use it because it sends my BG info to my pump so the "wizard" can determine how much insulin I need based on my BG and pump settings.


----------



## kwc57 (Sep 30, 2013)

syrenn said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > let's discuss the spouses:
> ...



Change lancets?  Hell, I can't remember if I ever have.


----------



## kwc57 (Sep 30, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> You can use your lancets until the needle starts hurting your fingers a little.  A couple of weeks is fine.
> 
> Use all fingers, both sides plus your thumbs too.
> 
> When you have diabetes, you sure have a lot of things to think about, don't you?



I'm glad you mentioned the sides of your fingers.  For those who don't realize, you have more nerves on the tips of your fingers than on the sides.  Testing from the side is less painful.


----------



## hortysir (Sep 30, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > You can use your lancets until the needle starts hurting your fingers a little.  A couple of weeks is fine.
> ...



Neither me or the wife have tried it but supposedly the newer meters allow you to test anywhere on your arm


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 30, 2013)

hortysir said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Or on the fleshy part of your palms.  If you test a lot, you've got to find a way that's least painful for you.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 30, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



I know, there's a real good site out there called Active Low-Carber Forums - Atkins Diet & Low Carb Support Message Boards.  I learned that many who test hardly ever change their lancets.  If you leave them in too long, they get dull and start tearing a little and that's what makes them hurt.  You really should change it every week or two.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 1, 2013)

when you test on the side of the finger its harder for me to get the blood drop.....i just wash my hands in warm water....and use the pad...

when i am out...i just lick my finger dry it and test...no alcohol wipes..they dry out the fingers


----------



## wendyjames2 (Oct 1, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > hey .....i am new to this and all.....there seems to be a lot of info...some good some bad....i go to a message board for diabetics but they seem to lack any sense of humor about things...so i was hoping if there are a few of us here we could discuss this damned disease....
> ...




same here, diagnosed Type 2 when I was 21 years old.  I'm not such a good patient till now.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 1, 2013)

we could all be better..welcome

today is rough...stress....i have been on the phone with the bank for days..and hours today...i wont even test right now.....


----------



## CMike (Oct 1, 2013)

Type II.

Welcome to the party.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 1, 2013)

i have heard it referred to as the club no one wants to belong to....but here we are....

so how is everyone doing?  

two months...happy dance...no passing out.....whew


----------



## CMike (Oct 1, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> i have heard it referred to as the club no one wants to belong to....but here we are....
> 
> so how is everyone doing?
> 
> two months...happy dance...no passing out.....whew



With diet and exercise I got off taking two of the three pills that I was taking.


----------



## CMike (Oct 1, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I have a situation that the Doctors cant explain,maybe you guys have seen or heard of it.
> Went to the docs for a pre-screen for a hip replacement. My blood sugar was 547.
> The nurse got a shocked look on her face and asked if I felt alright.
> Told her Yeah I feel OK. They immediately put me on insulin which I continued to take for about three weeks twice a day.
> ...



A lot of it can depend on what foods you were eating at the time.


----------



## CMike (Oct 1, 2013)

I got a good low carb recipe for blueberry pancakes. It's very simple.

1:1 egg and banana mushed together. That is the batter.

Then when you are frying them add in blueberrys.

Yummy.


----------



## hortysir (Oct 1, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> when you test on the side of the finger its harder for me to get the blood drop.....i just wash my hands in warm water....and use the pad...
> 
> when i am out...i just lick my finger dry it and test...no alcohol wipes..they dry out the fingers



I've been cooking so many years.....taking stuff off the grill bare-handed, etc....my fingertips are too calloused, I have to use the sides


----------



## syrenn (Oct 1, 2013)

hortysir said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > when you test on the side of the finger its harder for me to get the blood drop.....i just wash my hands in warm water....and use the pad...
> ...



hash marks.... i always prided myself on not having hash marks... and damn if i did not get one over the weekend!!!


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 1, 2013)

great cm on getting off two meds...which one are you still on if you dont mind my asking...

i am on the starter metformin....

i have been cooking with almond meal......i make these almond meal muffins but i have changed the recipe...instead of olive oil...butter...instead of fake ass sugar...i just use a tablespoons of honey....mash in a banana and all...

for some reason it spikes me....could it be that damned cookie butter from trader joe's that i frost the muffins with....lol


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 1, 2013)

CMike said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I have a situation that the Doctors cant explain,maybe you guys have seen or heard of it.
> ...




  I didnt change my diet. And I didnt take my Glumetza.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 1, 2013)

hmmm 3 things ....diet, exercise and meds...and you didnt do two of them?


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 1, 2013)

plus again we are not medical people...just dealing with this in the best way we know how and sharing what we know to do and not to do..but remember we are all different...


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 1, 2013)

Does Lexicon Own the Future of Type 2 Diabetes? (LXRX)


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 1, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> hmmm 3 things ....diet, exercise and meds...and you didnt do two of them?



   Nope. The docs cant figure it out. I went from the upper 500's and injecting insulin twice a day to taking one 1000mg Glumetza daily in about three months time.
  And at times I dont have to take anything. Which of course makes it tough to find a flow on my meds.
  While my diet does have an effect most of the tiime. There are times I can have sugar in my coffee and drink a regular coke and my sugar will stay under 100 with no meds at all.
 As far as exercise goes,I can finally get a little more active now that my hip replacement is just about healed up,so that will help.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 1, 2013)

CMike said:


> I got a good low carb recipe for blueberry pancakes. It's very simple.
> 
> 1:1 egg and banana mushed together. That is the batter.
> 
> ...



There are 27 carb grams in a banana.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 2, 2013)

damn it sarah i was gonna try that....lol...but she is right...1/2 small nana is all you should be having...carbs...they are everywhere...

here is what i hate....i had a major stress day yesterday...but bedtime i was pulling a 76..bg
so i ate a pear....my fbg is 111 today...high for me..the liver is everyone's friend ....i am not sure if eating the pear was wrong perhaps protein was needed....or if i just got up too late....1/2 hour...really?  is gonna make that much difference?


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 2, 2013)

o and sarah ...i bet cmike is hating on you right now....

i found this great dessert....1 stick of cream cheese, 1 cup of whipped cream...sf pudding and 1 cup of water....it was great....no real spike....then i got my cholesterol test back  ...higher than last time....

i looked ..the damn whipped cream...was killing me...

now its cookie butter from trader joe's....


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 2, 2013)

OK... let's talk about your foot care.

It is CRITICAL that you take good care of your feet while you are getting your diet and blood sugar levels under control.

Here is a tip I developed that you might find useful.  

Keep your feet free from injury which includes proper removal and control of dried skin.  I found that a proper stool or "chair" in the bathtub when I take a shower is very helpfull combined with a seperate little tub for my feet to soak in.  

I use an old Coleman ice chest to sit on because it is very sturdy and there are several sizes so it is easy to find one the right height. I put the ice chest on it's end. They are sort of non-slip because of the texture of the surface.  The little tub for my feet I picked up at the Dollar store.  This way I can take my shower and add a little dish detergent and anti bacterial hand soap to the "foot water" and get a good soak which removes the dry skin and thoroughly cleans my feet.  Since I have been using this shower/feet soaking method my feet are much happier and the places that dry skin was acumulating have gone away completely.

I have considered removing the handles off the ends of the Coleman ice chest that sits on the bathtub floor but the thing folds up flat enough to not be too much of an angle to sit on.  If there is a stability issue for you it wouldn't be that hard to knock off the end handles with a screw driver and a hammer. REMOVE any sharp edges before ya sit on it ya goof!  Or your feet won't be your only problem!


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 2, 2013)

lets not post pics of our feet....oday? i have been using a different lotion...st ives....syrenn convinced me that perhaps the cheap stuff from walmart was not the best stuff....so i dug around in the bathroom and found the st ives stuff...from what i can find on the net.....the truth is out there lol....curel is the best lotion for under 10 bucks ...i will try that next...

i just wash my feet...no major ritual...and i would love to see the imprint on your ass...after you showing..does it say 'coleman'

but i read that 80% of foot ulcers treated in the hospital are diabetics  i check my feet for any thing foreign....esp kitten litter...i wear shoes...sometimes i will wear just the wool socks but normally i have shoes on...my nails suck...and i keep dry socks with me all the time...i have a pair in the car and normally have a pair in the grab and go bag....

now we are not suppose to put lotion between our toes...but does that mean we can put lotion under and over the toes...my toes are dry cause i am not putting lotion on them...


----------



## syrenn (Oct 2, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> lets not post pics of our feet....oday? i have been using a different lotion...st ives....syrenn convinced me that perhaps the cheap stuff from walmart was not the best stuff....so i dug around in the bathroom and found the st ives stuff...from what i can find on the net.....the truth is out there lol....curel is the best lotion for under 10 bucks ...i will try that next...
> 
> i just wash my feet...no major ritual...and i would love to see the imprint on your ass...after you showing..does it say 'coleman'
> 
> ...



aquaphor or eucrine bones.... really. Dont keep trying stuff and moving up. Just start at at the top.

and if you dont get the skin sander thing i showed you.... really do try the sugar scrub. Plain white sugar and some oil.. and just rub rub rub. Just remember your feet will be slippery in the shower.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 2, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> o and sarah ...i bet cmike is hating on you right now....
> 
> i found this great dessert....1 stick of cream cheese, 1 cup of whipped cream...sf pudding and 1 cup of water....it was great....no real spike....then i got my cholesterol test back  ...higher than last time....
> 
> ...



I know, I've learned that fruit can really raise your blood sugar tho.  Plus, the more carbs you eat, the more you want.  Sorry Mike, there's a lot of good low carb recipies at that site I posted upthread a ways.


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 2, 2013)

*after you showing..does it say 'coleman'
* 

No...  

The REASON to shower sitting down is to take pressure off the feet while they are soaking in the cleansing fluid. Then I bounce my feet up and down rapidly to get some water and suds action on my soles.  I have no problem standing in the shower. 

I put no lotion on my feet.  I was having the dried skin show up in my arches for a couple of months last Spring and the doctor was stressed out about it so I tried this new regime and have been dry skin free on my feet for 6 months.

I was diagnosed with the type 2 ...two years ago with a blood sugar between 500-600.  Nowadays between 100-150 depending upon what time of day and the proximity to a meal and what I had to eat or drink.

I take metformin ... I should take more of it but only take it during the evening meal.  I take 7 meds...four are pain related. The metformin has a nasty taste so I skip the mid day dose.

Oh... I am working on a toe nail clipper for peeps that don't bend over as well as they used to and have vision issues within 2-3 feet from thier eyes.

Essentially it is a light 18 inch long tube with a rod going through it with a big sqeeze handle on one end and a normal toenail clipper attached to the other end and a big lens attached to the tube near the clippers and an L E D light that illuminates the toenail being clipped.

When I get it perfected I'll patent it and put it on the market.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 2, 2013)

i would buy that bitch....lol i would...you need to take the met as told....i just wolf down the hand full of pills....met is the only medical one..i take vitamins and the alpha lip acid for feet and the low dose aspirin...

my major foot problem right now...thor my dobie seems to go out of his way to step on my toes, then i racked my left knee today..that is gonna color up nicely...


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 2, 2013)

now i like fruit and i will eat two or more servings a day...i try to moderate the portions...like 1/2 a banana...the bagged apples...little snapper pears


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 2, 2013)

i will admit..i was sitting here enjoy a few dates..when hubby ask me if i could eat dates....i was like of course i can eat dates....omg was i wrong..dates are like 30 or more carbs eat..which is a bummer cause i have a great chocolate cake recipe that you sweeten with date paste...


----------



## hortysir (Oct 2, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> OK... let's talk about your foot care.
> 
> It is CRITICAL that you take good care of your feet while you are getting your diet and blood sugar levels under control.
> 
> ...



That was entirely too much imagery in one post


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 2, 2013)

hortysir said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > OK... let's talk about your foot care.
> ...



How do you know that I don't take my showers with my clothes on?  Saves money going to the laundromat!


----------



## hortysir (Oct 2, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...




Sitting on a cooler with your feet in a dishpan was enough.
I will not allow the nudeness in my head


I have a handicap shower stool (adjustable)


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 2, 2013)

hortysir said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



*I do not *but I do have several sturdy ice chests of various sizes.  I don't really consider myself handicapped.  Maybe just... shower/foot soak challenged.  

AND I did sleep in a police closed motor inn last night!


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 3, 2013)

i went and got the expensive aquar stuff last night...it is greasy   so far...and yes it killed me parting with 15 bucks...i got the large tub...hubby made fun of me as he watched my cheapness kick in...small tube for trial...o hell no that is just too pricey ...so i got the economical tub....


----------



## CMike (Oct 3, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> great cm on getting off two meds...which one are you still on if you dont mind my asking...
> 
> i am on the starter metformin....
> 
> ...



I first started on Metformin a long time ago. I had chronic diarrhea from it. The doctor took me off it.

I've been taking two Glyburide a day, plus one Januvia.

I started exercising 3 x a week, one hour on the stationary bike. 

Also I went on a diet.

I got off the Glyburide all together.

Exercising is key.

It's also very important to monitor your sugar level daily.


----------



## CMike (Oct 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > o and sarah ...i bet cmike is hating on you right now....
> ...



Can a Diabetic Eat Bananas | Healthy Eating | SF Gate


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 3, 2013)

you have to eat to your meter...some people can  eat this and others cant....i hate those who can still have mashed taters..they are few and far between....

i cannot eat oatmeal.....carbs spike me in the am....


----------



## CMike (Oct 3, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> o and sarah ...i bet cmike is hating on you right now....
> 
> i found this great dessert....1 stick of cream cheese, 1 cup of whipped cream...sf pudding and 1 cup of water....it was great....no real spike....then i got my cholesterol test back  ...higher than last time....
> 
> ...



Nope. It's still important to eat fruit.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 3, 2013)

o i eat fruit....but try to keep the portions in mind....lunch at chic o flic..childs meal...one tender stip...5 carbs..the fruit cup...12 carbs....lol....i blame it on the grapes..they are little sugar bombs


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 3, 2013)

do you just make on pancake or more?  i put banana in the muffins..and 1/2 box of raisins...over the 12 muuffins that is okay


----------



## CMike (Oct 3, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> do you just make on pancake or more?  i put banana in the muffins..and 1/2 box of raisins...over the 12 muuffins that is okay



I had this afternoon blue berry pancakes for lunch. I had two bananas in it, because I was hungry.

I just took my blood sugar. It was 95.

Usually 1 banana plus 1 egg makes three small pancakes.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 6, 2013)

thats not bad 3 small pancakes.....


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 7, 2013)

i dropped my damn 7 day case today...after filling it....dog ate the vitamins lol.....it was a scramble to try to recover the pills before the dogs got them....


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 7, 2013)

Good luck to all of you with the disease, and remember Type 2 is reversible with diet alone.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 7, 2013)

diet and exercise maybe....reversible is a tricky term....sure you can get the numbers lower...get your a1c down to normal....but you eat a damn biscuit and you will discover you are still a diabetic

i prefer the term...controlled...over reversed..and no one even says cured


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 7, 2013)

My diabetes came along with the pulmonary hypertension.  My doctor told me that when the disease was controlled and I lost weight it should go away.  Well it is and I did, but the diabetes is still with me.  Thing is, I never really ate a lot of sugar and still don't.

A lot of people get diabetes because of doctors giving the atypical antipsychotics as an augmentation to their antidepressant.  No one in their right mind would do that.  No one should be on one of those meds unless they are psychotic.  But pharma has sold and continues to sell them for this use.  I know you all see the ads.  Patients used to come in asking for them all the time because of the ads.  Before we knew they did this we were giving microscopic doses of one particular sedating one for sleep because it wasn't addicting, but even in tiny doses they cause the metabolic changes.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 7, 2013)

mine is strictly genetics and lifestyle.....it has been a hard adjustment to make...eating right and trying to exercise more...i am now at 129lbs at 5 ft 10 inches...i have lost the weight...exercised etc..and guess what i am still diabetic....

plus the daily shit you have to deal with..i have been stung by something on my hand...i didnt feel it....the stinger is still there and there is now a blood blister has formed around the stinger....if it was my foot i would be more upset...


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 7, 2013)

they will slap you on meds so fast..when they told me i was diabetic they also said i had high blood pressure and wanted me to start on pills for that...i kept trying to explain that it was high due to being told i was diabetic...they wouldnt listen so i just took the damn scripts and went on....now i have low blood pressure due to ...??? they think the weight loss....
2 months and 6 days without passing out...~happy dance~

have you remarried?  if you dont mind my asking?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 7, 2013)

CMike said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Good luck eating that way and controlling your diabetes too.  The ADA tells you a lot that is not correct as well.  You learn what you can tolerate but spending 27 carb grams on a banana isn't good strategy imo.  

Veggies have lots of vitamin C and fibre plus are much lower in carbs than that.  If you absolutely need fruit, try blueberries, blackberries, rasberries.

  I know you won't but it's advice I wanted to share.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 8, 2013)

you can have fruits as long as the portions are good...or small.....clemtines....strawberries.....

carbs....okay i do chick o flic.....child's meal...1 strip of chicken with fruit cup and water.....

is it 5 carbs for the chicken strip and the fruit cup is suppose to be 12...but it was loaded with grapes....or sugar bombs...i just pick out the other fruit and ditch the grapes...

there is a lot of bad info put out on what diabetics can and cant eat...eat to your meter it will answer all your questions....and more testing normally leads to a lower a1c score...


Tom Hanks reveals he has type 2 diabetes on 'Late Show' - TODAY.com


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 9, 2013)

Charges upgraded against undercover cop in SUV assault - Investigations

great another article on how if our fat asses would lose weight it reversible.....well my fat ass is down to 125.8 lbs at 5 ft 10 in and guess what...i am still diabetic


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 9, 2013)

o did that sound bitter?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 19, 2013)

Just wanted to drop this A1C/Glucose equivilents chart here.  It's a good reference.

HbA1c and Blood Glucose Equivalents


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 21, 2013)

thanks nice chart.....i have to get back to walking....this month of mil stress has been hard on my numbers


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 6, 2013)

okay i did a bayer a1c now.....4.8....that just cant be right...

and my toe has a dry skin spot or something on top of it....i am walking or trying to make my ass walk 4.2 miles a day....which takes me longer than i care to admit and once i do it..i come in and fall asleep in the recliner ....i am trying not to crash my feet....


----------

